# Weighed the babies *3/22/12*



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well I am not to happy about our little Cindy. She is not doing well and I should have listened to all of you from the beginning and pulled her to bottle raise. She was the smallest but strongest from the beginning but the bigger girls were able to push her over but not with out a fight. I have been seeing her standing hunched alot but just thought she was cold. Now that it has been in the upper 40's- mid 50's the past couple days. I have noticed its because she is pretty much being starved. So now 3 times a day I pull Jasmine out and tie her up with hay in front of her then get Cindy and let her eat her fill. Its almost like bottle feeding straight from the dam LOL with less work plus she gets to stay with her mom at all times. So I weighed them all tonight because Caliber is 8 weeks old today and to see how far behind Cindy is. I must say my dam raised kids, besides Cindy, have grown way better then the bottle kids. So here are the weights.

Name Weight days old
Caliber 28.00 56
Nubian 26.11 51
Bonequiqui 26.13 28 He is bigger then Nubian and 23 days younger
Marsha 17.06 23
Jan 15.07 23
Cindy 8.12 23 only 3.01 pounds bigger then birth weight
Storm 15.10 22


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Weighed the babies*

For the most part they are looking good! Cindy is a little behind, but im sure she will catch up.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Weighed the babies*

I sure do hope so she is the cutest one and the only one with clean teats so it would be my luck that the only one I am willing to keep would be the sickly one. I may just need to sell them all this year I don't know yet.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Weighed the babies*

Wow those babies are growing nicely! Don't give up on Cindy, I'm sure she'll mature just fine now that you know she wasn't getting what she needed because of the other piggy's!
When she starts trying grain and hay, that is another advantage I'm sure to get her growing well. Maybe try giving her calf manna when she starts eating to help her along? I'm no pro, just something that came to mind.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Weighed the babies*

Candice she is eating hay and grain now thank god but I am wondering if that is what has kept her alive. I have been feeding Jasmine calf manna and I think when Cindy really starts eating grain well I will feed her some outside all for her and noone else. That way I know how much she is getting and that stuff is pricey and the others don't really need it.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Weighed the babies*

Can you get a generic to calf manna? One of the feed stores here sell something called animax <i think that's how it's spelled>, and I can buy it buy $.50/lb. The guy in the feed store told me it works the same way, just not a big named brand, and it seems to be very popular he said people who raise sheep and some goats in the area also buy it a lot during kidding/showing season.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Weighed the babies*

Wow Bonequiqui is huge. I need to get some weights on my kids too, I've been slacking about that. 
Did you figure their average daily gains too? I was getting disapointed that some of mine aren't as big as my kids last season, but then I have to remember that some were born smaller too, so were actually gaining the same.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Weighed the babies*

No so all I do it take their current weight minus birth weight divided by how many days old they are right?


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Weighed the babies*

Yes thats right :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Weighed the babies*

Your babies are doing well...give little Cindy a chance...she may spring up...just give her good feed and make sure... she stays worm and cocci free... :hug: :wink:


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Weighed the babies*

My bottle babies are lighter then my dam raised. But I look at this way they'd be dead if I wasn't raising them so the lighter weight is okay with me. We just weighted everyone here tonight, that was fun!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Weighed the babies*

ADG of the kids
Caliber .36
Nubian .34
Bonequiqui .61 
Marsha .39
Jan .35
Cindy .13
Storm .32
So Bonequiqui is just crazy with his growth and Cindy is behind with hers, Everyone else is growing about the same.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Weighed the babies*

Not bad! I'm sure Cindy will catch up now that you know she needs some extra tlc.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Weighed the babies*

She is already starting to look better. I commented on one of your posts so I hope you get it Maggie.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Weighed the babies*

Joy is by far our Ugliest, worst structured, meanest, piece of crap doe we own but she is raising this year and last years best kids. I think we HAVE to keep her. I just can not get over how good Bonequiqui looks and Hope is her doe from last year and she is the same size as Valentine. Valentine was born January 8th and Hope was born March 26th and has kept up the whole time.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Weighed the babies*



RPC said:


> Joy is by far our Ugliest, worst structured, meanest, piece of crap doe we own but she is raising this year and last years best kids. I think we HAVE to keep her. I just can not get over how good Bonequiqui looks and Hope is her doe from last year and she is the same size as Valentine. Valentine was born January 8th and Hope was born March 26th and has kept up the whole time.


Well you can drop her off here anytime you want! I'll take her


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Weighed the babies*

O now I was saying she is the worst doe but makes the best babies. So I guess just like with humans you can't always judge a book by its cover. I was all set to sell her this spring after she weans Bonequiqui. I had talked to Taylor about it before she kidded and now looking at both her kids tonight I realized that would be a mistake. You always say you want a doe that can produce better kids then herself and this doe does just that.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Weighed the babies*

Maybe it's a black headed doe thing. Our black doe is okay also but her daughter from last year is really nice and her son this year is 30 pounds at 35 days old. She is a brat to catch and walk to the stand to get trimmed but she makes nice babies.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: Weighed the babies*

I learned years ago that you can't always judge a good goat by its show wins or pedigree or even how nice they are. If they can't reproduce themselves or improve it, none of that matters. I have also seen some not so good animals put some fantastic kids on the ground. So you are right, you can't always judge a book by its cover.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Weighed the babies*

Sherry your Quincy does make some really nice kids doesn't she.
Karen isn't crazy they we always go look for the best ones when we buy them but maybe we need to look at the just ok ones some times and we will end up happier.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: Weighed the babies*

You would hope that 2 animals with great genetics (along with great conformation ancestors) and the whole package would put great kids on the ground. I birthed an alpaca that had it all and was bred to a male that had it all. They produced one of the ugliest, bad conformation crias ever. I also saw several crias from a male who won several grand champions and came from fantastic bloodlines that just weren't up to snuff and he definitely wasn't reproducing himself. Another male was hit or miss. I have also birthed the ulgiest alpacas that had the nicest crias who did great in the show ring. So you just never know. I guess that is the "fun" part about genetics. :greengrin:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Weighed the babies*

You are right about that. I love seeing what each one will produce and what matches work and which ones don't.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Weighed the babies*

Wow bonequiqui and caliber are huge!!! I dont think Mojo was anywhere NEAR that weight at a month and 1/2!!! They will be big ole hunks in a few months! LOL

Yes, give Cindy that tlc and she will be just fine. Just make sure there is no coccidia (you can get a fecal checked if you are unsure) albon suspension is very easy on them and you can give that to be sure she is coccidia free if you want to--it does a super job!

The doe I bought (the black traditional) was the smallest/skinniest one of the bunch of babies my friend had. When I put my deposit down on her my friend kept asking if I wanted her sister instead-lol! She kept saying "I don't know Jennifer-she is sooo skinny" But she was taller than the rest--I knew she would fill out and right now she is a TANK! She is the tallest and the thickest one of the bunch! So you never know. People come to see the other babies at my friends ranch and they ask her all the time if they can buy my baby over the others she has for them to pick from! One guy even whent one step further when she told him the baby was already sold he said---I will pay whatever, what will it take for me to be able to take her home today??? :laugh: I told my friend-you BETTER not sell her!! LOL


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Weighed the babies*

I might just put her on the smz-tmp just to make sure there is not anything working against her right now. Thats a really good idea that I would not have thought of. Bonequiqui was 4 weeks Thursday when I weighed them but Caliber was 8 weeks so Bonequiqui is doing amazing.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Weighed the babies*

She's lucky she produces such nice kids because personality wise she's a grump. Thank goodness personalities aren't genetic.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Weighed the babies *2/9/12**

ADG of the kids 2/3/12
Caliber .36
Nubian .34
Bonequiqui .61
Marsha .39
Jan .35
Cindy .13
Storm .32
So Bonequiqui is just crazy with his growth and Cindy is behind with hers, Everyone else is growing about the same.

ADG of kids as of 2/9/12

Bonequiqui .68

Marsha .45

Jan .42

Cindy .20 
This is a pretty big improvement now that we have her eating. She went from 5.11 pounds at birth, 8.12 pounds at 23 days and now 11 pounds at 29 days

Storm .32


----------



## laurahatt214 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Weighed the babies *2/9/12**

Roger

At the top of the page you are telling how much your new kids weight..Could you explain to me how you are reading it..maybe I am looking at it wrong. Like I would say Frank weights 4lbs 9 oz

Thanks
Laura


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Weighed the babies *2/9/12**

Laurahatt214-Name Weight days old
Caliber 28.00 56
Nubian 26.11 51
Bonequiqui 26.13 28 He is bigger then Nubian and 23 days younger
Marsha 17.06 23
Jan 15.07 23
Cindy 8.12 23 only 3.01 pounds bigger then birth weight
Storm 15.10 22

to read this look above at Storm he is 15 pounds and 10 oz. then a few posts above this I have his Average Daily Gain of .32 which means he is gaining .32 pounds a day so almost 1/3 pound a day. I hope this makes more sense.


----------



## laurahatt214 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Weighed the babies *2/9/12**

Yes it does Roger thank you so much. I love your website. I am raising boars also. May I ask what is the smallest one you have had born?

Thanks
Laura


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Weighed the babies *2/9/12**

The smallest was Cindy this year she was 5 lbs 11 oz. Thank you so much for the complement We are trying hard to do this right but it is all 1 step at a time. We have had our set backs but it is not anything we have not learned from. Good luck with your goat adventures and if you need anything just ask.

Well it was time for my weekly weigh-in and I got a bigger bag so I could do them all.
Caliber-36.04
Nubian- 36.05
Bonequiqui- 39.06
Marsha- 26.15
Jan- 24.14
Cindy- 14.08
Storm- 18.14
Cindy is improving more and more each week but Storm is having a set back. So I cam going to put them both on 5 days of SMZ-TMP incase there is a worm load in there. They are both happy babies, I am also still feeding Storm 1 bottle a day.

Now their ADG
Caliber .39
Nubian .42
Bonequiqui .72
Marsha .49
Jan .46
Cindy .24 when I started this a few weeks ago she was only at .13
Storm .28 that's down from his .32 last week and the week before.
Both Storm and Cindy refuse to go into the creep feeding area and I think that is part of their problem as to why they are not growing as well.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Weighed the babies *2/16/12**

Sounds like they are all getting big! I have to ask, how do you pronounce Bonequiqui and what does that mean lol?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Weighed the babies *2/16/12**

(Bon a quee quee) I have no idea what I means my niece named him. Now one of my sisters said it means something that is inappropriate for this board but I am hoping my niece doesn't know that meaning.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Weighed the babies *2/16/12**

Glad to see they are all growing well! I need to weigh Ruger soon, he seems to be getting a little chubby..


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Weighed the babies *2/16/12**

Yes you need to weigh him so I can see how close we still are in weight.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: Weighed the babies *2/16/12**

Ok I am very interested in this post. This is my first breeding/kidding year and I am doing the same thing, weighing babys, so am kinda compairing yours to mine. So 2 ???'s, do you know how much these babys weighed at birth? And what do you feed mamas and babys? The second question is because I dont feed my goats like most other people, I basicaly make them find their own food then give them a little somthing at night, so want to see how far behind or ahead they are to more grain fed, or other feedings.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Weighed the babies *2/16/12**

Ok 1) Yes the babies were weighed at birth. Caliber, Nubian, and Bonequiqui were guesses because Bonequiqui had eaten and been up and around for 6 hours before I got home from work. Nubian and Caliber were bought from a different breeder and I think she just rounds the numbers. I use a digital hanging fish scale and put them in a tote bag. The other 4 I have exact weights on.
2) Morning and night they all get 2 flakes of hay and some times I will give them some before I go to bed. so they get between 4-6 flakes a day. I feed all lactating does Alfalfa. Plus they each get like a quart of 16% textured grain morning and night. Now I have a creep feeding area also where the babies get alfalfa hay and they are on a 18% pellet feed and they get full feed. My goats are show goats and do not really have a pasture because we are not set up for it. I have 4 horse stalls. The 1st is the creep pen (yes I know they have a huge area) 2,3,and 4 had 16x16 runs on them so they all can go outside when they want I have a 48x64 pen out in the field that I rotate them all in in nice weather. I hope that is the information you are looking for if you have any other questions let me know I am happy to answer them.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: Weighed the babies *2/16/12**

Thanks!! Thats a good feeding to compare to. These are boer and/or cross right?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Weighed the babies *2/16/12**

Yes they are


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: Weighed the babies *2/16/12**

Looks like everyone is doing well.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Weighed the babies *2/16/12**

Yes they are Karen, Storm and Cindy are still a little behind but are catching up. Nubian finally has a name, C'arra decided on COOKIE DOUGH


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Weighed the babies *2/16/12**

Weight
Caliber- 39.08 lbs
Cookie Dough (Nubian)- 37.10 lbs
Bonequiqui- 43.08 lbs
Marsha- 28.05 lbs
Jan- 27.15 lbs
Cindy- 15.12 lbs
Storm- 21.03

ADG
Caliber- .40
Cookie Dough- .39
Bonequiqui- .70
Marsha- .45
Jan- .46
Cindy- .23
Storm- .30

Cindy is a little slow this week but hopefully it is just an off week. She got hurt somehow on her belly so I cleaned it and put some blue kote on it. Nubian is also down but I think it is because he was banded last Saturday. Storm is doing way better then last week I think it may have something to do with the fact I treated him and Cindy with SMZ-TMP.
Are people reading this? If not I will just keep it in my own records and stop posting. I feel like there are some people getting information out of it but just wanting to make sure.


----------



## pennyspasture (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: Weighed the babies *2/23/12**

I find it interesting to watch the growth of you little ones. Hope you keep doing it.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Weighed the babies *2/23/12**



pennyspasture said:


> I find it interesting to watch the growth of you little ones. Hope you keep doing it.


Ditto!

I need to start weighing our babies, you have me so very curious!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Weighed the babies *2/23/12**

Doing good :thumb: I think my Makeda is slow like Cindy and Storm. Shes right around .35 a day, but it just looks like shes not growing at all! The kids 5 days younger are bigger. Still hoping she catches up!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: Weighed the babies *2/23/12**

I think it is good not only for other people but then you have a place to look at it too. Glad everyone is continuing to grow. It can get frustrating since not every week is going to seem like a good one. You would think they would gain the weight you want them to.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Weighed the babies *2/23/12**

I will definitely keep weighing and posting since people like it. I think this was the last week for caliber, cookie dough, and Bonequiqui because they are to big to fit in the gym bag I am using. In 2 weeks I am weaning Bonequiqui Marsha, and Jan. They will be 8 weeks and they will be fine without milk. Jasmine's poor udder is a mess and I wanna get the kids off but I think I will leave Cindy on for a few extra weeks. Storm needs to catch up a little more also he will stay with Sky unless he has awesome growth in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Weighed the babies *2/23/12**

:thumbup: :thumb:


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Weighed the babies *2/23/12**

That's good that you keep track of their gain. Did you decide what you are going to do with Bonequiqui? At his rate he will be huge by fair time!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Weighed the babies *2/23/12**

Well once he is banded and weaned he will slow down alot. We are going to keep him as Taylor's show wether. Maybe we will win this year?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Weighed the babies *3/4/12**

Well we are now only weighing Marsha, Jan, Cindy, and Storm since the other's are too big to fit in the bag.
Weight
Marsha- 34.11
Jan0 30.08
Cindy- 18.08
Storm- 27.06

ADG
Marsha- .49
Jan- .43
Cindy- .24
Storm- .37


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Weighed the babies *3/9/12**

Ok so it has been a crazy busy week and now that the kids are getting bigger is is getting to be really hard for me to get them in the bag and hold the bag with out them jumping out and running for their life. So I only weighed Cindy and Storm who have been my problem kids.
Cindy- 21.08 lbs
Storm- 30.03 lbs

ADG
This is where it gets tricky If you go by from when they were born
Cindy-.27
Storm-.38
But if you go from last week to this week
Cindy-.60
Storm-.594
So now that I see it from last week to this week I am really proud of how they are doing. I could wean Storm tomorrow with the rest but I want to keep a friend for Cindy. I will wean them both in a couple weeks.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: Weighed the babies *3/9/12**

At least they are gaining weight and doing well.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Weighed the babies *3/9/12**

Yes Karen thank the lord for that. I am trying to raise Boer goats but little Cindy thinks she is a pygmy with floppy ears LOL.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Weighed the babies *3/9/12**

If you have a bathroom scale you could have 1 of your niece's weight herself and then weigh each goat. That is what we do or you can do it yourself. That is how I keep weighing mine. I have a Cindy also but mine's a wether I don't even like to claim that guy he is so dinky and I'm not sure why?!? His sister looks great, she's almost 10 pounds heavier!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Weighed the babies *3/9/12**

I agree with Sherry, that's how we do it to, so you can have an idea of how they are continuing to grow after they can't fit in the bag. 
Last year I also did the measuring thing, I can't remember the math of it, I'd have to look for it, but I THINK it's 
heart girth x heart girth x length <shoulder to back/just in front of the tail> divided by 300 = BUT, I also ADD +10 =
We did the measurement AND weighed kids on the scale and it was VERY very close, but if I didn't add the 10 at the end it was way off. 
You could try this with Cindy since she still fits in the bag and see if the measurement is close, if so it can be another alternative.
We do this with our adults.

My husband used a dairy goat measuring tape that a meat person locally told us to use, we measured our buck back when he first came down sick and it said 85lbs. Took him to the vet, they put him on a scale and he was 101lbs! 
If I had used my measurement method I think I would have been real close! The dairy tape is okay, but IMO you have to add at least 10-15 onto what it says to be accurate and you just never know with it how much you should add....so frustrating! 
It says dairy goat measuring tape for a reason LOL


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Weighed the babies *3/9/12**

O yea we also have a scale in the barn but I am also not as worried about them as I am about Cindy. We will have weigh-in May 7th so I will make sure to update all the boys weights them.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Weighed the babies *3/15/12**

Weights
Cindy-23 pounds 3 oz.
Storm 33 pounds 10 oz.

ADG from last friday
Cindy .25
Storm .51

I am not really sure what is wrong with Cindy I think it is a mix of the heat and I am not sure if she is eating the pellets or not. She will go in if I make her but not really to excited about them.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

This will most likely be the last week I will be weighing Cindy and Storm since they will be weaned in 2 days. But I am now weighing Porsche and Jager.
Weights
Porsche- 10 pounds 15 oz.
Jager- 13 pounds 4 oz.
Cindy 26 pounds 4 oz.
Storm- 37 pounds 3 oz.

ADG
Porsche and Jagers will be since birth and Cindy and Storm's will be since last week.
Porsche- .27
Jager- .39
Cindy- .43
Storm- .56


----------

